# looking for diet or natural altenative for ritalin



## aussie dave (Apr 28, 2006)

hi there

I have 2 boys both with ADD and Aspergers(sp)

the both have ritalin as their main medication to allow them to act nomally (sort of in their own loveable way)

medication is starting to cost and hard to get ..I want to look for a diet that will help them or an alternative natual rememdy that is not as expensive and easier to get.
please note: I am not self medicating/diagnoaing but will also be getting medical advice to any suggestions

thanks in advance


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

My son (35) has both. He is unable to live independly, have social contact or handle money. He has an advocate and is on disability. Unfortunately, when he was little, this behavior really didn't have a name or wasn't thought of as a cause of the typical symptoms.

Here is a list of natural remedies you might consider.


St. John&#8217;s Wort, which has been used in traditional medicine for centuries and research has confirmed the positive effects of this herb on mental and emotional health.

Melissa officinalis has been studied for its beneficial effect on the nervous system, and is well-known for its soothing and calming properties. 

Cina (6C) is used homeopathically to relieve irritability, increase tolerance and prevent temper tantrums. Regular use of Cina is also thought to make children less stubborn and more affectionate.. 

Passiflora is known for its soothing properties as a general nerve tonic to help naturally maintain a positive demeanor, balance emotions, settle the nerves and ease minor worries, as confirmed by clinical research. 

Chamomila (6C) is used homeopathically for children who are irritable and difficult to please, as well as for those with a low pain threshold. It is also well&#8211;known for its soothing effect on infant colic, symptoms of teething babies and its ability to promote sleepiness naturally.


I have grown and ued Valarian for my own use and it helps too.
Cannabis is great but not for a child....

But the real deal here is to get to a good support system----medical--- that will guide you through how to handle his outbursts and ADD when it occurs.

Is he sensitive to fabrics, tags on clothes, especially the neck area? Does he shy away from beign touched or hugged? Is his smelling higher than most people's and his sensitivity to noise/sound? 

Social interation, fixation on one thing at a time to the point of obsession, no eye or physical contact are all signs of autisum or Aspergers.

Does he also have Tourettes? These two things often go hand in hand....

Good luck. David screamed the day he was born and continued till he went to 2nd grade. It could be over anything, but it was always bedtime!!!

I will keep you in my thoughts. The main thing I must say to you is that this is going to be your life for a long while. It is not easy to manage....I'm sorry to say.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Minerals. Get minerals into him on a daily basis. Also, work on his energy flow through his brain. Tapping will help with that. If you can get a shuzi for him, do it. If that's too expensive get a couple of those cheap IRenew bands from WalMart for twenty dollars a piece and put them on him. You will have to replace them every year because they aren't made the same way as shuzi, but they will hold their charge for about a year, and they work wonders.
ADHD, autism, etc are caused by a problem with the electrcial flow in the brain. Minerals will help that as will any EMF protection device like a shuzi.
Some links to read (especially the first ones on polarity)
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=reversed+polarity+ADHD&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a#hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=Krn&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&sa=X&ei=_pGGTfLPJtOXtwfa_MHYBA&ved=0CBcQBSgA&q=reverse+polarity+ADHD&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=d0da709d28d6ead8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=youtube&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a#q=donna+eden+site:youtube.com&sa=X&ei=OZKGTeWNO8mltwf20dCpCA&ved=0CDMQ2wE&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=aX8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=d0da709d28d6ead8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=Donna+Eden+energy+tapping+kids+adhd&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=minerals+ADHD&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


Before you do anything in the way of herbs or medicines, look into tapping. This is an electrical issue. And tapping is free. Try it. Minerals help conduct electricity, so do get some into the child. My favorites are Dynamite trace minerals, but they are a bit expensive. You only use a few drops twice a day, so they last for a long time though.
https://www.securedcontent.net/dynamite/products_multi_09.html


And rubbing some lavender essential oil on his feet will help keep him calmer too.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's some shuzi links. They work wonders as do qlinks, bionic bands and even the cheap IRenews. They resonate at 7.5hertz which is the exact same electrical resonance the earth has. That helps our bodies conduct electricity in a more even way. They really do work wonders for pain, and any emotional issues. I love my shuzis. I would suggest EMF protection devices to anyone. Seriously. I cannot recommend them highly enough to convey how much they do help people. 
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=shuzi+adhd&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=q+link+adhd&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

krill oil


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

My cousin's son has autism. She uses a gluten and casin free diet. He takes cod liver oil - nordic naturals. Check into Bach's Rescue Remedy - it is calming and might have some application here.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

The only thing I've ever seen work like ritalin is caffeine. Try cutting back the ritalin & substituting a strong cup of coffee. Of course add lots of milk & honey or whatever sweetner they like.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

aussie dave said:


> hi there
> 
> I have 2 boys both with ADD and Aspergers(sp)
> 
> ...


Hello there back!

I realize that you mention that you are going to contact a physician but you have to please? Ritalin is a mind altering drug as most folks know. The brain does acclimates to the affects of it and it becomes a type of dependency on it being administered as it has been. When trying to get a child or person off of this type of drug, it must be TAPERED off under the SUPERVISION OF A DOCTOR. The consequences of taking someone off of Ritalin is DEPRESSION that can become suicidal. In your case with your beloved boys, you will find many options other than Ritalin...but PLEASE TALK TO YOUR DOCTOR BEFORE YOU TAKE THEM OFF as the concern is very real and it is very dangerous to take them off completely all of a sudden at one time. It causes all kinds of problems...I just needed to let you know as this thread began to really worry me. Folks here always mean well, I have my own suggestions but the boys have to be off Ritalin the right way first, TAPERING THEM OFF WITH THE DOCTOR'S SUPERVISION. I know you said you are not self medicating but we can't be too careful with our suggestions on here! The sugar intake per day for children like your boys should be minimal. I had a son they wanted to put on and I treated him by diet and reduced his sugar with wonderful results...he was never put in medication. None of us are aware and you have not explained in what way their behavior necessitated the Ritalin in the first place, a basic non personal way to protect your privacy. This may be helpful for others to give you good suggestions for alternatives?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

to the OP:

How do you get your boys to swallow their pills? My DD has Aspergers and she will NOT swallow pills of any sort. If it isn't chewable, she can't take it. I've tried practicing with tic-tacs (her therapist's suggestion) but it doesn't work. She chews her food so completely that I can't hide them in a bite of yogurt/applesause (another therapist suggestion). 

One of the reasons we can't even consider meds for her is because we can't get her to swallow the pills....and if they taste bad she won't even chew them up. She has a great gag reflex :yuck:


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

bluemoonluck said:


> to the OP:
> 
> How do you get your boys to swallow their pills? My DD has Aspergers and she will NOT swallow pills of any sort. If it isn't chewable, she can't take it. I've tried practicing with tic-tacs (her therapist's suggestion) but it doesn't work. She chews her food so completely that I can't hide them in a bite of yogurt/applesause (another therapist suggestion).
> 
> One of the reasons we can't even consider meds for her is because we can't get her to swallow the pills....and if they taste bad she won't even chew them up. She has a great gag reflex :yuck:


Is she willing to try swallowing tic-tacs in pudding? My youngest DD doesn't like doing pills at 16 but can manage easier with pudding.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

We have had a lot of success with diet. We started off using the Feingold diet that removes all artificial colors, flavors, sweeteners, and preservatives.
http://www.feingold.org/

DS's behavior did improve on Feingold within the first week of implementing it, however he is mildly autistic instead of ADHD/Asperger's so we had to take it a step further. We are currenty using the GAPS diet to heal our son. The idea behind GAPS is that the autistic behaviors are caused by a damaged gut. The focus of the diet is to heal the gut.
http://www.gapsdiet.com/

You can see video of our DS's improvement on my blog:
http://sahmville.blogspot.com/2011/02/autism-improvement-on-video.html

If you'd like more information about either diet please PM me. I'm more than willing to share or successes, failures, and experiences in general.

Best wishes to you and your boys in whichever path you choose!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I second the Feingold Diet. It has worked wonders for my son.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I also recommend the Feingold diet. Beats everything else hands down. :thumb:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

This is what I give my son who is ADHD and borderline Autistic, to name a few.

http://www.nativeremedies.com/products/brightspark-hyperactivity-in-children.html

Calms hyperactive children with attention problems
Improves concentration so kids can focus 
Reduces impulsive, attention-seeking and erratic behavior 
Alleviates behavioral problems, particularly in social environments
Helps balance mood and improve demeanor
Reduces involuntary twitching, spasms or noises (all ages)
Fast-acting and pleasant-tasting dissolvable tablets


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> This is what I give my son who is ADHD and borderline Autistic, to name a few.
> 
> http://www.nativeremedies.com/products/brightspark-hyperactivity-in-children.html


Did you know that arsen iod is actually a combination of arsenic and a suger formula lactose? That's why it calms the brain. Arsenic isn't really that good for the brain, or the liver either. It poisons the brain which is how it cuts down on symptoms. I would really look into this homeopathic before you use it longterm.

Actually, if it were my child, I would choose not to give him arsenic at all, even in a homeopathic dosage.


----------



## martenfisher (Apr 21, 2011)

My brother and myself both are add with other genetic mental issues. We are very sensitive to food chemicals like msg and other things. This is one reason I grow my own food. I love chinese food but can not go the buffet becuase it makes my nuts. I enhance the mineral content of my home grown vegetables and eat clean foods. This seems to keep me realy undercontrol and relatively stable. Somtimes it is a chore but you never know what food can kick you off next. ALso non organic dairy gets me a bit loopy. Must be somthing in the milk. My mom gave me fresh milk and goats milk as a child.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

A lot of children's parents have taken them gluten free for their autism and add. From what I can understand it really helps. I know it got rid of my clinical depression and social anxiety disorder.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

the specialist my son sees, had his iron checked, and not hiis hemoglobin, his actual ferritin levels, he said a lot of kids with adhd and autism have severly low feretin, well, low and behold, my son was 20 and it should be at least 40, so we are supposed to be starting an iron supplement, which he said does wonders for attention and calmness...worth a try


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

mamaof3peas said:


> the specialist my son sees, had his iron checked, and not hiis hemoglobin, his actual ferritin levels, he said a lot of kids with adhd and autism have severly low feretin, well, low and behold, my son was 20 and it should be at least 40, so we are supposed to be starting an iron supplement, which he said does wonders for attention and calmness...worth a try


Is it just ferrous sulphate? or is it ferrous fumerate or another chelated formula? The chelated mineral formulas are absorbed better. That's why minerals always help ADHD, they are chelated, so the person can absorb more of them.

I'm just curious if he is using a chelated product or not. At least he knows that a mineral deficiency causes this problem. That's a lot better than most doctors who simply push ritilan. Most naturopaths reccomend a whole mineral complex, but simply having an MD who tries iron is a start. That is just wonderful.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Check out the gluten free diet.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Caffeine & feingold diet. I know what you are saying about meds, I have some liquid meds stuck to the ceiling, he really didn't like them. eep:


----------

